# Deputy Sheriff Charles Allen VanMeter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Charles Allen VanMeter Brazoria County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, June 26, 2011

Biographical Info
Age: 27
Tour of Duty: 5 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: June 26, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Deputy Charles VanMeter was killed in an automobile accident on State Highway 6, in Manvel, at approximately 10:30 pm.

An eastbound pickup truck caused a collision when it turned left off of Highway 6 to enter a gas station near FM 1128, failing to yield to the oncoming patrol car. Deputy VanMeter, the passenger in the patrol car, sustained fatal injuries and died at the scene. His partner was flown to a hospital in critical condition.

Deputy VanMeter had served with the Brazoria County Sheriff's Office for five years.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information
Brazoria County Sheriff's Office
3602 County Road 45
Angleton, TX 77515

Phone: (979) 864-2214


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy VanMeter


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

RIP Deputy VanMeter and best wishes for a full and speedy recovery for the injured deputy.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP


----------

